# Blue Floods or Plant Floods



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So this year I'm going from green floodlights to "moon" or "night" colored ones, I've seen two kinds of bulbs that might work...the traditional Blue floodlights, then I saw "Plant" floodlights which say cancel out along of the yellow in light and enhances the blue color in light. Anyone use these or seen them lit? I'm going for a "cooler" looking blue, more on the cyan or aqua side as opposed to BLUE. I have a link here to show you the bulb I'm talking about.

http://www.buylightfixtures.com/browseproducts/R20-Plant-Growth-Light-Bulbs.HTML


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Blue will work great for you.

The best you can do with them is mount them in the trees as high as you can get.
Casts great shadows!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I tried using blue floods last year and liked the results. The blue R20's I used had more "green" in the color than I would like, so I may try gels this year. One other thing - the front/center of the bulb lost it's color after about 12 hours of operation. The coating just cracked and peeled off, leaving a clear spot ~1" X 1" in the center of the bulb face. These were GE 50 watt R20's. The failure may have had something to do with the positioning of the bulbs; I was using them for uplighting.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I had the same problem with those as well.
The phillips worked very good and for several years.
They were a heavier bulb than the GE's


----------



## kungfubonanza (Jul 17, 2007)

I shined a blue floodlight on my graveyard scene last year, and I really liked it. Even without fog, it gave the scene a creepy and foreboding atmosphere.

Regarding placement, my graveyard was near a garage, so I replaced the standard white floodlight that was on the corner of the garage (at 8' or so off the ground) with the blue light. I was pleased with the placement.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, Jeff, for the tip on the Phillips bulbs. I'd prefer not to make another investment in a bunch of blue floods, so I'm wondering if anyone has had experience with using glass paint on floods. I could dial in the color I want without spending time and/or $$ on par cans and gels. I have about 10 of these blue bulbs, all with peeled circles in the center of the bulb face.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I didn't have any luck with painting. Not sure the brand of paint I used.

Though, with a little bit of natural light coming through, it enhanced a scene.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So I am assuming though no one has used the "plant growth" bulbs that LOOK like they are aqua in color.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Otaku.. 
I did a 60 w halogen with green glass paint ..( bulb and paint bought at walmart) here is thread
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6062&highlight=glass+paint
there are a few pics from dif distances 3ft and then 6 ft seems to show color good...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm guessing you mean "grow lights".. no I have not used them.
They have the blue hue huh..didnt know that. 
Seems you would best fitted with the R-30 more blue color rather than the R-20 which gives an appearance of blue.
Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Lilly, yea that's what the specs on that kind of bulb say. I saw them at Home Depot and the glass is tinted almost Cyan not True Blue. The "look" I'm going for is a cooler looking blue as opposed to a true blue. I suppose I could just use a par can with a gel of the color I'm looking for, but damnit I'm lazy and just want to know if the bulb would do it. Should have seen me at Home Depot trying to plug that bulb in just to see the color.


----------

